# dentist in France



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Both my front teeth are crowned and last night the back of one of them has broke slightly. It's been cracked for a while but.I suspect it's on the way out now. Last time i had it done in the uk it took ages and cost a fair bit. We are in Normandy near Caen. We will probably be home
Next weekend but I wondered about getting it sone here. Which will be best and how much would it cost In France? Roughly.

I had treatment in Brittany in 2009 which was superb but costly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry.
I doubt you can get a crown properly dealt with in the time you have available. Probably just a temporary filing off any rough edges to stop pain.
My wife is going tomorrow but it took 3 weeks to get the appointment. If you are in pain then any dentist will take your number and fit you in at the earliest available slot. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You may just be lucky Barry

We stopped at a small town, called in at the dentist and she took the very loose tooth out next morning

Aldra


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry, if yours is the old style of UK fitted crown (the one with a spike located into the old tooth remains) it is possible the old tooth remains are what has failed, this has just happened to my wife and she has had to have the old tooth extracted and still has to make her decision on what permanent repair she wants, the recommendation is an implant.
I've recently had an implant fitted and would thoroughly recommend it although bloody expensive and the procedure is spread over about a year!
Shame you are not a bit further South as I'm sure our dentist in Laval would fit you in pretty quick, although as you already know they are not cheap, for cheap you need to go to Poland or Turkey.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I haven't thought it
Through really as it would
Take too long. It's broke twice before and always been replace no problem so fingers crossed. It's
Not causing me
Any pain I just dare not eat on it so no
Crusty baggettes for
Me!


----------

